# Game 13: New Orleans Hornets (3-7) @ Phoenix Suns (5-7) - 11/23



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 114-87 Vs. Trail Blazers *










@









*_Victory Advisory_*















*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED!*​


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Jesus this team cant miss right now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn Suns, ruining our lottery pick.


----------

